# Ghost Popper



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Here is my latest build, a tombstone popper heresjohnny style. It is a ghost (of course), and it has some extra movement in the head instead of just a static head that goes up and down.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the movement you got with this mechanism.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

You are without a doubt the ghost whisperer!!! You have once again outdone yourself.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is really sweet! Another great addition to your ghost collection.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

wow, very cool


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Saw this show up in my RSS reader yesterday and had to check it out. Love the movement on this fella - especially the neck turning. Gotta love happy accidents.

-TM


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Another great work of art. Your use of wood just amazes me. Do you ever have problems with swelling and binding from the humidity?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very nice Johnny, I absolutely love the head movement. Did I miss how you pulled that one off?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another cool creation. I wish I had half your engineering abilities.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you everyone! I am looking forward to making the TOTs walk past this.



Terrormaster said:


> Saw this show up in my RSS reader yesterday and had to check it out. Love the movement on this fella - especially the neck turning. Gotta love happy accidents.
> 
> -TM


I actually replaced the rod ends and rod with a solid piece of aluminum to reduce the turning a little.



lewlew said:


> Another great work of art. Your use of wood just amazes me. Do you ever have problems with swelling and binding from the humidity?


Back when I was making the wallbreakers, I found some drill bits that were slightly oversized, allowing the dowels to turn freely but not be too loose. I do occasionally have a little binding, chapstick works really well to wax the wood.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Very nice Johnny, I absolutely love the head movement. Did I miss how you pulled that one off?


No, everything is in the one video


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice, nice and nice!
Kudos


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

The movement is very unique and so awesome! I love the classic meets your take style your ghosts have! Did that make sense? haha


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Love the movement and I would like to make me something like that myself.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm going to go throw rocks at the poppers I made this year as they are now just lame in comparison. Just beautiful movement that made my jaw drop.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That's awesome. Great job!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Totally dig this. Big points for creativity, as always. I love that no one else makes props the way you do.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks, coming from all of you that means a lot!


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

I really love this prop! You took the grave popper to the next level, and how cool is it to get what you wanted on the first try!! I am in awe, Ghost Maker!!!


----------

